Ask HN: Are you currently paying for any Slackbots? - amirathi
======
mtmail
We used [https://statsbot.co/](https://statsbot.co/) at 3 USD/user/month from
when they started until last month. I think I remember the pricing increased
after a year and is no longer public. I was valuable, just the overlap with
another bot we used too high.

